# Boat question



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

For those with boats, I have a question. My boat must not like mornings very well. In the morning heading out I have to pump the primer bulb every few minutes or the motor will die out. It'll start right back up with a few pumps on the primer bulb again. This is after letting the engine warm up for 5 minutes or so before heading out. In the afternoon, heading back in, it seems to run fine and doesn't require the use of the primer bulb, other than to start up initially. 

I run ethanol free fuel, from a 6 gallon tank. The fuel is new every few weeks or so. So my question is, could it be the fuel filter needs to be replaced? My motor is new last year and probably has 25 hours on it. How often do you guys change your fuel filter? Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you open the vent on the gas tank?
Does the motor have a "low oil" shut off?
Check for air leaks in the fuel line.
Does your motor have a diaphragm fuel pump?
My motor is 7 years old and I have never changed a fuel filter.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I had the same problem. Changed out the tank and filter . It wound up being the cap vent. It's a common rookie mistake from what I've read in other forums. This is my first season with a boat too.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Do you open the vent on the gas tank? There isn't a vent, unless it is the cap itself and needs to be loosened or opened up I guess. The tank I have is an Atwood tank.
> 
> Does the motor have a "low oil" shut off? Not that I've noticed&#128540;. No
> 
> ...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The first thing I thought of was what Fowlmouth said, gas cap not vented.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Since your gas cap is not vented, next morning you go out, try this. Unscrew the cap and take it off for a few seconds then put it back on. That will allow any negative pressure built up to equalize. If that seems to resolve the issue you may want to get a gas cap that has a vent on it.

I am inclined to think it is not the fuel filter because that problem would normally remain regardless of if it is in the morning or afternoon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

get a gas cap with a vent on it. then fix the line that hooking to the filter so there no gas coming out of that. That where I would start with.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I would be willing to bet money that it is your quick connects on your tank line. 

If you have quick connect, change that over to a straight barb. that is a fairly common problem with quick connect gas tanks and line. They tend to leak air. 

I would also make sure all your fuel line connections are tight, if they leak air anywhere they will cause the symptom you are describing. 

I change my fuel filter every year. For $ 1.69 for a inline fuel filter that is extremely cheap insurance. 

If you try all of those approaches and with still no luck you may want to look into a electric fuel pump to feed your OEM fuel pump. just make sure you use a fuel pressure regulator because it is possible to over pressurize your oem fuel pump and blow out the seals in it and flood your carb. 

What size of motor are we talking about here?


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Put you a $35 marine rated 12v Electric pump in line and you'll never look back! ;-)


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Gee LeDouche;1377329
What size of motor are we talking about here?[/QUOTE said:


> It's a 23 hp longtail.
> 
> Thanks for all the input. I've got some ideas to try to see if I can get my problem resolved.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

So here's the update to this problem. As most said it was likely a venting problem. I did some more research and found that the newer Attwood gas tanks do not have a manual vent. Instead there is a hole in the underside of the gas cap. There is a small hole which contains a white colored ball. Apparently there are directions molded into the gas which describes the next process. This is only compounded by the fact that the instructions and warnings are in three different languages, but that is neither here nor there. So moving on. Take a sharp pionted object and press on the white ball until it releases. Presto problem solved. Apparently they didn't want to lose the ball during the shipping process. So in theory I should have no more problems with my gas tank not venting anymore. I'll be out Wednesday and see if that is true. Other suggestions included replacing the cap($21), drilling your own hole, or finding an older tank (prior to 2011) and using that cap. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Anyway thanks for the suggestions!!!


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree on the electric fuel pump... I got tired of fighting mine the first few times I had it out, vented or not it didn't help and the thing was brand new. So I spent the $35 on a pump and it's actually helped performance as well...!


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Well I might just have to try the electric pump. I ran out twice this week and both times in the morning my motor cut out. Very perplexing to say the least....


----------

